# Big buzz



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yellow Jackets Attack At Elementary School
Children Transported To Hospital For Treatment

SILVER SPRING, Md. -- As many as 15 adults and children are being treated for what authorities said was an attack by a swarm of yellow jackets on a Washington-area elementary school.

Montgomery County Fire spokesman Pete Piringer said it happened shortly before noon at Montgomery Knolls Elementary School in Silver Spring.

Officials said the children were walking in a wooded area with adults from their day-care center when they apparently moved a log, which turned out to be the nesting spot for the yellow jackets. That got the yellow jackets buzzing, and before everyone could escape, 11 of the 15 children were stung, along with three adults.

According to Piringer, the children range in age from 3 to 5 years old. Three of the children were stung repeatedly and had reactions. Eight others were stung once or twice.

All 11 children were taken to Holy Cross Hospital to be checked out. :zombie:


----------

